# ERROR: net.wlp0s3 failed to start

## arabesc

There are two wireless network adapters in my system. First - wlp0s4 - uses Ath9k driver and the second - wlp0s3 - uses Ath10k driver.

wlp0s4 successfully initialized during system boot, but wlp0s3 failed with the following message on the console screen:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlp0s3

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s3 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s3 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s3 would not start
```

I can successfully use wlp0s3 from the command line with the properly configured hostapd.

What's the reason of this boot error, how can I fix it?

Some more information:

```
# lsmod | grep ath

ath9k                 111830  0 

led_class               3151  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            9396  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              413303  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath10k_pci             26528  0 

ath10k_core           121060  1 ath10k_pci

ath                    19480  4 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath10k_core,ath9k_hw

mac80211              292261  2 ath9k,ath10k_core

cfg80211              205437  5 ath,ath9k_common,ath9k,mac80211,ath10k_core
```

```
# dmesg | grep wlp0

[    4.037115] ath9k 0000:00:04.0 wlp0s4: renamed from wlan0

[    4.037162] systemd-udevd[2131]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s4

[    5.604156] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s4: link is not ready

[    6.020708] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0 wlp0s3: renamed from wlan0

[    6.020770] systemd-udevd[2131]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s3
```

```
# dmesg | grep -e wlan -e wlp -e ath

[    3.553308] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    3.553309] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    3.850935] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.850999] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: pci irq msi interrupts 1 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0

[    3.851406] ath9k 0000:00:04.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    3.851407] ath9k 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    3.963015] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x6a

[    3.963016] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    3.963017] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    3.963017] ath: Regpair used: 0x6a

[    3.971450] ath9k 0000:00:04.0 wlp0s4: renamed from wlan0

[    3.971496] systemd-udevd[2131]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s4

[    5.351311] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: qca988x hw2.0 (0x4100016c, 0x043202ff) fw 10.2.2.39.6-1 api 3 htt 2.1

[    5.351313] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: debug 1 debugfs 0 tracing 0 dfs 0 testmode 0

[    5.527005] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s4: link is not ready

[    5.953002] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x0

[    5.953004] ath: EEPROM indicates default country code should be used

[    5.953004] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[    5.953005] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x3a

[    5.953006] ath: Country alpha2 being used: US

[    5.953006] ath: Regpair used: 0x3a

[    5.958857] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0 wlp0s3: renamed from wlan0

[    5.962658] systemd-udevd[2131]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s3
```

```
# lspci -v -k -d 168c:

00:03.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA988x 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   Memory at c0200000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [=2M]

   Expansion ROM at c0010000 [disabled] [=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci

   Kernel modules: ath10k_pci

00:04.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros Device 3114

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at c0400000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [=128K]

   Expansion ROM at c0020000 [disabled] [=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k
```

----------

## arabesc

Additional debug info:

```
[    6.019181] systemd-udevd[2138]: device 0x7f9b61e665d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0'

[    6.022900] systemd-udevd[2138]: device 0x7f9b61e14120 has devpath '/bus/pci'

[    6.022912] systemd-udevd[2138]: device 0x7f9b61e14120 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00'

[    6.022930] systemd-udevd[2138]: IMPORT builtin 'hwdb' /lib64/udev/rules.d/75-net-description.rules:12

[    6.022956] systemd-udevd[2138]: device 0x7f9b61e665d0 filled with db file data

[    6.022997] systemd-udevd[2138]: IMPORT builtin 'path_id' /lib64/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules:5

[    6.023001] systemd-udevd[2138]: IMPORT builtin 'net_setup_link' /lib64/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules:11

[    6.023010] systemd-udevd[2138]: Config file /lib64/systemd/network/99-default.link applies to device wlan0

[    6.023019] systemd-udevd[2138]: NAME 'wlp0s3' /lib64/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules:13

[    6.023020] systemd-udevd[2138]: RUN 'net.sh %k start' /lib64/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules:6

[    6.023022] systemd-udevd[2138]: changing net interface name from 'wlan0' to 'wlp0s3'

[    6.023034] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0 wlp0s3: renamed from wlan0

[    6.023081] systemd-udevd[2122]: seq 1316 queued, 'move' 'net'

[    6.026715] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: US

[    6.026716] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    6.026716] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    6.026718] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm), (N/A)

[    6.026719] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 1700 mBm), (N/A)

[    6.026719] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2300 mBm), (0 s)

[    6.026720] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2300 mBm), (0 s)

[    6.026721] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm), (N/A)

[    6.026721] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[    6.026734] systemd-udevd[2138]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s3

[    6.026740] systemd-udevd[2138]: renamed netif to 'wlp0s3'

[    6.026743] systemd-udevd[2138]: changed devpath to '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/net/wlp0s3'

[    6.026764] systemd-udevd[2138]: created db file '/run/udev/data/n4' for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/net/wlp0s3'

[    6.026868] systemd-udevd[3129]: starting 'net.sh wlp0s3 start'

[    6.027778] systemd-udevd[2139]: '/usr/sbin/crda' [3128] exit with return code 0

[    6.027801] systemd-udevd[2139]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x7f9b61e1a790

[    6.027803] systemd-udevd[2139]: seq 1315 processed with 0

[    6.028740] systemd-udevd[2138]: 'net.sh wlp0s3 start'(err) ' * '

[    6.028747] systemd-udevd[2138]: 'net.sh wlp0s3 start'(err) 'net.wlp0s3: not allowed to be hotplugged' <- *!!!*

[    6.028751] systemd-udevd[2138]: 'net.sh wlp0s3 start'(err) ''

[    6.028855] systemd-udevd[2138]: 'net.sh wlp0s3 start' [3129] exit with return code 1

```

----------

## arabesc

I've inserted some debug output in the /etc/init.d/net.lo script and there's its output:

```

[    0.408111] ath9k 0000:00:04.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    0.408621] ath9k 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    0.520763] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9300 Rev:3 mem=0xffffc90000040000, irq=17

[    0.521524] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    0.522067] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    0.821368] ath10k_pci 0000:00:03.0: pci irq msi interrupts 1 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0

...

 * runscript is deprecated; please use openrc-run instead.

 * Bringing up interface eth0

...

 *   Configuring eth0 for MAC address ...

 [ ok ]

 *   192.168.0.2 ...

 *     ip addr add 192.168.0.2/24 broadcast 192.168.0.255 dev eth0

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.0.1 ...

...

* runscript is deprecated; please use openrc-run instead.

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s3

00:03.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA988x 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 32

        Memory at c0200000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=2M]

        Expansion ROM at c0010000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable+ 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci

00:04.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros Device 3114

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at c0400000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Expansion ROM at c0020000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::2a0:98ff:fed2:3c1d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:a0:98:d2:3c:1d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5  bytes 418 (418.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:15:61:20:24:6a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp0s4: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:0e:8e:4b:b9:3e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Cannot find device "wlp0s3"

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s3 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s3 failed to start

...

 * runscript is deprecated; please use openrc-run instead.

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s4

 *   Configuring wlp0s4 for MAC address ...

 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s3 would not start

 [ ok ]

```

There's wlan0 interface but it should be named wlp0s3. Why it has the wrong name?

Please help me resolve this issue.

----------

## arabesc

I don't know why but the net.wlp0s3 -> net.lo script executes before the completion of the interface renaming from the wlan0 to the wlp0s3.

There's no issue with the wlp0s4 interface. So, what's wrong?

```
# cat /run/udevmonitor.log | grep wlp

KERNEL[1.579359] move     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/net/wlp0s4 (net)

UDEV  [1.589087] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/net/wlp0s4 (net)

UDEV  [1.593097] move     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/net/wlp0s4 (net)

KERNEL[6.429669] move     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/net/wlp0s3 (net)

UDEV  [7.985996] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/net/wlp0s3 (net)

UDEV  [7.990353] move     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/net/wlp0s3 (net)
```

It can be seen that wlp0s3 is ready much later than wlp0s4.

----------

## mkyral

Hi,

did you found solution?

I have the same issue on one of my laptop. It worked before but now wifi no more starts on boot. I have to start it manually.

```

Jun 20 09:13:46 vostro kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

Jun 20 09:13:46 vostro kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Jun 20 09:13:46 vostro kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

Jun 20 09:13:46 vostro kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

Jun 20 09:13:46 vostro kernel: ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

Jun 20 09:13:46 vostro kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

Jun 20 09:13:46 vostro /etc/init.d/net.wlp1s0[5106]: net.wlp1s0: not allowed to be hotplugged

```

It seems like it is due to message "not allowed to be hotplugged" that I don't know where to enable  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arabesc,

Your answer in in your post.

```
wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:15:61:20:24:6a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp0s4: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:0e:8e:4b:b9:3e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0 

Cannot find device "wlp0s3"

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s3 does not exist 
```

Somehow you have a mix of kernel names and 'persistent' device names. 

Your wlp0s3 is currently named wlan0, so wlp0s3 does not exist.

----------

## charles17

 *mkyral wrote:*   

> It seems like it is due to message "not allowed to be hotplugged" that I don't know where to enable 

 

Looks like a netifrc issue.  Have you tried using DHCPCD for network management? Goes without init.d/net.wlp1s0.

----------

## mkyral

Yes. Looks like.

I've moved to DHCPCD, but for some strange reason wpa_supplicant does not autostart so I have to start it manually. Then network works. But this is not an improvement of my current situation  :Sad: 

Were any changes on netifrc recently? Or could be this kernel 3.7 related? I have to check with older kernel, but I have to leave now, so I'll continue later.

----------

## charles17

 *mkyral wrote:*   

> Yes. Looks like.
> 
> I've moved to DHCPCD, but for some strange reason wpa_supplicant does not autostart so I have to start it manually. 

 

You have wpa_supplicant in the runlevel? Also set the -M option?

There is a special chapter Setup for dhcpcd as network manager

----------

## mkyral

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *mkyral wrote:*   Yes. Looks like.
> 
> I've moved to DHCPCD, but for some strange reason wpa_supplicant does not autostart so I have to start it manually.  
> 
> You have wpa_supplicant in the runlevel? Also set the -M option?
> ...

 

Yes, I have. I followed this guide. Will let you know if I'll found the reason.

----------

## charles17

So wpa_supplicant should start on boot in the default runlevel.  You could enable rc.log or even boot interactively, see /etc/rc.conf

----------

## mkyral

It looks like it starts too early:

```

Jun 20 22:48:56 vostro /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant[3064]: Could not find a wireless interface

Jun 20 22:48:56 vostro /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant[3045]: ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

Jun 20 22:48:56 vostro dhcpcd[3087]: dev: loaded udev

Jun 20 22:48:56 vostro dhcpcd[3087]: no interfaces have a carrier

Jun 20 22:48:56 vostro dhcpcd[3087]: forked to background, child pid 3105

Jun 20 22:48:56 vostro kernel: Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-200:00: attac7

```

Caused by this? There is one minute gap in log.

```

# dmesg |grep iw

[    4.560009] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.562686] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.562688] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    4.562829] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    4.563984] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2

[    4.563986] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Falling back to sysfs fallback for: iwl-debug-yoyo.bin

[   66.655651] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[   66.669146] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.669873] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[   66.681742] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

[   66.743256] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[   66.748835] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[   66.817138] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.897019] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.898719] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

```

```

  │ │                                                                          -*- Firmware loading facility                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                          (iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin) Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                                          (/lib64/firmware/) Firmware blobs root directory                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                          [*]   Enable the firmware sysfs fallback mechanism                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                          [*]     Force the firmware sysfs fallback mechanism when possible                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                          [*]   Enable compressed firmware support                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                          [*]   Enable firmware caching during suspend

```

----------

## mkyral

It works correctly with 5.6.15 kernel. So probably something changed in 5.7. kernel.

```

# dmesg |grep iwl

[    2.423208] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.425053] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    2.425054] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    2.425208] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    2.432298] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[    2.445349] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    2.445546] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[    2.453241] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

[    2.514592] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    2.515870] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[    4.148341] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.227646] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.229372] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

```

----------

## Hu

What is the output of dmesg | grep -C9 iw?

----------

## mkyral

kernel_5.6.15.log 

```

[    2.276417] usb 1-9: New USB device found, idVendor=138a, idProduct=0011, bcdDevice= 0.78

[    2.277354] usb 1-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=1

[    2.278455] usb 1-9: SerialNumber: d22c145bb410

[    2.438622] udevd[2189]: starting version 3.2.9

[    2.441046] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    2.451608] udevd[2189]: starting eudev-3.2.9

[    2.511491] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[    2.516969] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    2.516970] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    2.517166] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.518461] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    2.518462] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    2.518616] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    2.524207] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[    2.537322] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    2.537542] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[    2.544852] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

[    2.606558] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    2.607234] thermal thermal_zone2: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

[    2.607845] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[    2.840569] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    2.911047] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:4194300k SS

[    2.940049] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.434419] ip (2942) used greatest stack depth: 12408 bytes left

[    3.521791] random: crng init done

[    3.521792] random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

[    3.737465] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    3.815422] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    3.817196] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

[    3.921947] Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-200:00: attached PHY driver [Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-200:00, irq=IGNORE)

[    4.014592] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is Down

[    5.726528] elogind-daemon[3629]: New seat seat0.

[    5.727280] elogind-daemon[3629]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event3 (Power Button)

[    5.742104] elogind-daemon[3629]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event1 (Power Button)

[    5.743218] elogind-daemon[3629]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event0 (Lid Switch)

[    5.743281] elogind-daemon[3629]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (Sleep Button)

[    5.811135] elogind-daemon[3629]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event5 (AT Translated Set 2 keyboard)

[    6.275229] elogind-daemon[3629]: New session 2 of user root.

```

kernel_5.7.4.log

```
 

[    4.224395] usb 1-9: New USB device found, idVendor=138a, idProduct=0011, bcdDevice= 0.78

[    4.225280] usb 1-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=1

[    4.226163] usb 1-9: SerialNumber: d22c145bb410

[    4.537159] udevd[2159]: starting version 3.2.9

[    4.540455] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    4.557125] udevd[2159]: starting eudev-3.2.9

[    4.639118] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[    4.645355] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    4.645355] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    4.645539] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.650824] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.650826] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    4.650984] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    4.653278] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2

[    4.653280] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Falling back to sysfs fallback for: iwl-debug-yoyo.bin

[    5.246625] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.319207] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:4194300k SS

[    5.347636] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    5.887903] ip (2901) used greatest stack depth: 12440 bytes left

[    5.975095] random: crng init done

[    5.975096] random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

[    6.191048] Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-200:00: attached PHY driver [Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-200:00, irq=IGNORE)

[    6.280420] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is Down

[    7.985020] elogind-daemon[3562]: New seat seat0.

--

[    7.999767] elogind-daemon[3562]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (Sleep Button)

[    8.069325] elogind-daemon[3562]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event5 (AT Translated Set 2 keyboard)

[    8.532226] elogind-daemon[3562]: New session 2 of user root.

[   10.209061] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:4017.0004: HID++ 2.0 device connected.

[   13.380798] elogind-daemon[3562]: Removed session 2.

[   13.395176] elogind-daemon[3562]: New session 3 of user marian.

[   62.539248] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Failed to load DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin. Disabling runtime power management.

[   62.539250] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] DMC firmware homepage: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915

[   66.635343] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

[   66.648121] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[   66.662190] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.662422] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[   66.674458] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

[   66.735745] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[   66.737640] thermal thermal_zone2: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

[   66.741155] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[   66.807990] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.887073] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.888850] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

[  154.637959] wlp1s0: authenticate with 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b

[  154.644820] wlp1s0: send auth to 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (try 1/3)

[  154.647287] wlp1s0: authenticated

[  154.648219] wlp1s0: associate with 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (try 1/3)

[  154.649707] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (capab=0x111 status=0 aid=1)

[  154.652043] wlp1s0: associated

[  154.667256] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp1s0: link becomes ready

[  154.711190] wlp1s0: Limiting TX power to 17 (20 - 3) dBm as advertised by 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b

[  198.630745] nfs4: Deprecated parameter 'intr'

```

Kernel config is the same, files exists

```

vostro /usr/src/linux # grep FIRM .config

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib64/firmware/"

# CONFIG_CYPRESS_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_ISH_FIRMWARE_DOWNLOADER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_FIRMWARE is not set

vostro /usr/src/linux # ls -la /lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1036656 21. čen 22.15 /lib64/firmware/iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode

vostro /usr/src/linux # ls -la /lib64/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8616 21. čen 22.15 /lib64/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin

```

----------

## Hu

 *mkyral wrote:*   

> kernel_5.7.4.log
> 
> ```
> [   62.539248] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Failed to load DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin. Disabling runtime power management.
> ```
> ...

 That is not the same file name.  One is _01; the other is _04.

----------

## charles17

What is the output of modinfo -F firmware iwlwifi for both kernels?

----------

## mkyral

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *mkyral wrote:*   kernel_5.7.4.log
> 
> ```
> [   62.539248] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Failed to load DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin. Disabling runtime power management.
> ```
> ...

 

Right, but:

1) i915 is fw for Intel GK

2) there was version 01 originally that did not works as well so I tested 04 and forgot mention it. But both files exists.

----------

## mkyral

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> What is the output of modinfo -F firmware iwlwifi for both kernels?

 

kernel_5.6.15.modinfo

```
 

iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode

iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode

iwlwifi-7265-17.ucode

iwlwifi-3168-29.ucode

iwlwifi-3160-17.ucode

iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode

iwlwifi-8265-36.ucode

iwlwifi-8000C-36.ucode

iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

iwlwifi-9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

iwlwifi-ty-a0-gf-a0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-so-a0-gf-a0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-so-a0-hr-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-so-a0-jf-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-cc-a0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-jf-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-jf-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-hr-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-b0-jf-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-QuQnj-a0-hr-a0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-hr-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-QuQnj-f0-hr-a0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-a0-jf-b0-52.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-a0-hr-a0-52.ucode

```

kernel_5.7.4.modinfo

```

iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode

iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode

iwlwifi-7265-17.ucode

iwlwifi-3168-29.ucode

iwlwifi-3160-17.ucode

iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode

iwlwifi-8265-36.ucode

iwlwifi-8000C-36.ucode

iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

iwlwifi-9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

iwlwifi-ty-a0-gf-a0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-so-a0-gf-a0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-so-a0-hr-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-so-a0-jf-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-cc-a0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-jf-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-jf-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-hr-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-b0-jf-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-hr-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-a0-jf-b0-53.ucode

iwlwifi-Qu-a0-hr-a0-53.ucode

```

I also tried blank FIRMWARE config (I have not set it on another NB), but issue remains  :Sad: 

I have an question: How to disable debug?

```

[    4.475624] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.483278] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.483280] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    4.483432] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    4.483456] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2

[    4.483457] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Falling back to sysfs fallback for: iwl-debug-yoyo.bin

...

[   66.648703] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[   66.661433] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.661636] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[   66.672141] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

```

I was also courios why it tries load 7265 fw then card is 3165. But seems that this is correct: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html

----------

## charles17

 *mkyral wrote:*   

> I have an question: How to disable debug? 

 

Remove all debugging stuff here.

 *mkyral wrote:*   

> I was also courios why it tries load 7265 fw then card is 3165. But seems that this is correct: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html

 

But it loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode instead

Maybe you could wgetpaste your full lspci -nnkv, so we have a better overview of the hardware?

----------

## mkyral

On the Intel page I've download driver package for my card and there are both variant, with and without D. Also when I don't preload FW, iwlwifi itself choose the D variant. Also, the previous kernel uses the D variant and works correctly.

```

vostro /home/marian/.config # uname -a

Linux vostro 5.6.15-gentoo #1 SMP Sun May 31 17:44:30 CEST 2020 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

vostro /home/marian/.config #  lspci -nnkv

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 [8086:3165] (rev 79)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 [8086:4410]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 127

        Memory at d1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 9c-da-3e-ff-ff-d4-b6-15

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

vostro /home/marian/.config # modinfo iwlwifi

filename:       /lib/modules/5.6.15-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation <linuxwifi@intel.com>

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3168-29.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8265-36.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8000C-36.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-ty-a0-gf-a0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-so-a0-gf-a0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-so-a0-hr-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-so-a0-jf-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-cc-a0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-jf-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-jf-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuZ-a0-hr-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-b0-jf-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-c0-hr-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuQnj-a0-hr-a0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuQnj-b0-hr-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-QuQnj-f0-hr-a0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-a0-jf-b0-52.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-a0-hr-a0-52.ucode

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007AF0sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007AF0sv*sd00000510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007AF0sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007AF0sv*sd00000090bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007A70sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007A70sv*sd00000510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007A70sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00007A70sv*sd00000090bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002725sv*sd000000B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002725sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002725sv*sd00000510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002725sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002725sv*sd00000020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002725sv*sd00000090bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00004088bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00004080bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00002080bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00001654bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00001653bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd0000008Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00000088bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00000084bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002723sv*sd00000080bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00004244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00002074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00001652bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00001651bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd0000007Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000078bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000044bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00004244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00002074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00001652bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00001651bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd0000007Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000078bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000044bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00004244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00002074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00001652bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00001651bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd0000007Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000078bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000044bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00004244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00002074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00001652bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00001651bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00001080bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd0000007Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000078bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000044bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000040bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00004244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00002074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00001652bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00001651bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd0000007Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000078bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00004244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00002074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00001652bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00001651bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000244bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd0000007Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000078bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00001210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A0F0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00002A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00002010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00001210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000710bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000610bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000043F0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003DF0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000034F0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00001210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00001210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Csv*sd00000214bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Bsv*sd00000214bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Bsv*sd00000210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Bsv*sd00000014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Bsv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001610bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001550bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000214bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000006F0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd000042A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00004234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd000040A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00004034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00004030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00002034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00002030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00001552bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00001551bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd000002A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd000002A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000264bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd0000023Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000238bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000234bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000230bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd000000A4bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd000000A0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000064bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd0000003Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000038bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000034bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000002F0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009074bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00003E01bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00003E02bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000850bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000950bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000930bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000910bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000810bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd000010D0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00004010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000930bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000950bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000850bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000910bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000810bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F6sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F5sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000044bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000004bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd0000D030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd0000C030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00009030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00008030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000B0B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D0B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000250bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd000001F0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd000010B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009E10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009400bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd0000520Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005212bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005F10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005490bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005290bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005590bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005190bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005090bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000502Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009112bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000900Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005202bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005102bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005002bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000500Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005400bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005412bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005C10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005302bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005100bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004212bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C02Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C26Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C760bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C06Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000402Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000486Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004870bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000446Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000426Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000406Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000893sv*sd00000262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000822bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000422bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000895sv*sd00000222bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000022bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd00005260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004860bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd0000446Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd0000426Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd0000406Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000888sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004822bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004422bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000891sv*sd00004222bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004022bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005027bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005025bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005017bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005015bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005007bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005005bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001027bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001025bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001017bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001015bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001007bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001005bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001317bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001327bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005207bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005201bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005317bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005327bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00004820bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd0000C228bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001318bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001328bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001308bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd00001118bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001128bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001108bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Bsv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001114bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001104bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001004bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001124bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001024bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001314bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001214bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001324bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001224bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001204bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*

depends:        

retpoline:      Y

intree:         Y

name:           iwlwifi

vermagic:       5.6.15-gentoo SMP mod_unload

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)

parm:           amsdu_size:amsdu size 0: 12K for multi Rx queue devices, 2K for AX210 devices, 4K for other devices 1:4K 2:8K 3:12K 4: 2K (default 0) (int)

parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (default: 0 dB) (int)

parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality bitmap 1: BSS 2: P2P Client (default: 3) (uint)

parm:           enable_ini:Enable debug INI TLV FW debug infrastructure (default: 0 (bool)

parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

parm:           fw_monitor:firmware monitor - to debug FW (default: false - needs lots of memory) (bool)

parm:           disable_11ac:Disable VHT capabilities (default: false) (bool)

parm:           remove_when_gone:Remove dev from PCIe bus if it is deemed inaccessible (default: false) (bool)

parm:           disable_11ax:Disable HE capabilities (default: false) (bool)

```

----------

## mkyral

```

[    2.665483] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    2.665484] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    2.666044] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.668926] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    2.668928] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    2.669078] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    2.678093] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[    2.690919] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    2.691132] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[    2.698254] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

[    2.759002] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    2.759633] thermal thermal_zone2: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

[    2.760194] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

```

----------

## mkyral

[quote="charles17"] *mkyral wrote:*   

> I have an question: How to disable debug? 

 

Remove all debugging stuff here.

I've disabled all debug options, but kernel 5.7.4 still wants load file iwl-debug-yoyo.bin that does not exists on my disk and I can't found it on internet.

```

# egrep "IW|80211" .config

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_REQUIRE_SIGNED_REGDB=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_USE_KERNEL_REGDB_KEYS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF is not set

# dmesg | grep -i -E '01:00.0|wlp|iwl|80211'

[    0.397499] pci 0000:01:00.0: [8086:3165] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.397599] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd1100000-0xd1101fff 64bit]

[    0.397970] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    4.335810] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    4.340479] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    4.346378] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.354157] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.354159] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    4.354330] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    4.357193] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2

[    4.357195] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Falling back to sysfs fallback for: iwl-debug-yoyo.bin

[   66.657205] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[   66.670318] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.670505] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[   66.680383] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

[   66.747951] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[   66.750937] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[   66.784380] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.862426] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   66.863991] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

[  113.914781] wlp1s0: authenticate with 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b

[  113.921526] wlp1s0: send auth to 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (try 1/3)

[  113.923864] wlp1s0: authenticated

[  113.924716] wlp1s0: associate with 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (try 1/3)

[  113.926223] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (capab=0x111 status=0 aid=1)

[  113.937730] wlp1s0: associated

[  113.943807] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp1s0: link becomes ready

[  113.978876] wlp1s0: Limiting TX power to 17 (20 - 3) dBm as advertised by 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b

```

----------

## mkyral

Nice. I've disabled the firmware sysfs fallback mechanism ( FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER) and it finally works with kernel 5.7.4!

```

# dmesg | grep -i -E '01:00.0|wlp|iwl|80211'

[    0.399207] pci 0000:01:00.0: [8086:3165] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.399307] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd1100000-0xd1101fff 64bit]

[    0.399635] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    4.386125] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    4.403161] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    4.412142] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.414714] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.414716] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Found debug configuration: 0

[    4.414865] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.163394017.0 7265D-29.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    4.415052] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2

[    4.433511] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210

[    4.446863] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    4.447049] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

[    4.456429] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: base HW address: 9c:da:3e:d4:b6:15

[    4.518009] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    4.519940] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[    6.599946] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    6.678956] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[    6.680663] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

[   10.240372] wlp1s0: authenticate with 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b

[   10.246639] wlp1s0: send auth to 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (try 1/3)

[   10.249023] wlp1s0: authenticated

[   10.249443] wlp1s0: associate with 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (try 1/3)

[   10.250907] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b (capab=0x111 status=0 aid=1)

[   10.252808] wlp1s0: associated

[   10.265734] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp1s0: link becomes ready

[   10.289197] wlp1s0: Limiting TX power to 17 (20 - 3) dBm as advertised by 04:f0:21:32:3a:6b

```

----------

